# chess



## knowzero (Sep 29, 2005)

does any have a way to play chess with excell. Against 2 players over e mail? Does anyone want to play?


----------



## whiteghost (Sep 30, 2005)

i think it could be done using msgbox to select the piece and another to the select the move and a series of IF statements to  govern the pieces moves


----------



## erik.van.geit (Oct 1, 2005)

about a year ago I made up a chessboard - just board and shapes, nothing special
if you want, just send me a little email
you'll get reply with attachment

kind regards,
Erik


----------



## knowzero (Oct 7, 2005)

where should i send the e mail to?


----------



## erik.van.geit (Oct 9, 2005)

just click the "email"button below my posts


----------

